# Bubble level, how important is this?



## Billmyrick (Feb 19, 2015)

I am new to compound bow hunting and have spent several hours over the last few months practicing. I am having an issue with trying to use the pin sight while also keeping an eye on the bubble level. How important is this and is there an easier way to keep the now level while aiming/ sighting?


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Some people claim that a sidebar helps. IMO, it's all in the way you grip your bow.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i would recommend you go to hamskey.com look at tim.g shooting while canting the bow...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The bubble level is important. It keeps you from canting or leaning your bow. If you lean your bow one way or the other, your arrow will go in the direction of the lean. In fact that's a technique that target archers use to combat wind when shooting longer distances.

You want to get to the point where you don't have to watch the bubble. Set it when you get to full draw, then ignore it. It takes practice, but just about every good thing in archery does. 

Allen


----------



## Billmyrick (Feb 19, 2015)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Some people claim that a sidebar helps. IMO, it's all in the way you grip your bow.


Ok, but what are sidebars?


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Billmyrick said:


> Ok, but what are sidebars?


One or two stabilizers that stick out of the side of your bow. Most people only use one. I don't have a picture. Maybe someone else could post one.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is a picture of Brady Ellison shooting his olympic recurve with two side rods. A lot of compound archers only use one.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

first check the thing make sure its reading correct. level bow then see if its reading right then if all is good .look at your grip on the bow. not all are the same..some make it difficult not to put to much hand in them.. then look close at your grip to much hand can cause this also........like allen said cant to the right so goes the arrow. some people have a natural cant they can not hold a bow straight to save their life. tim .g is one of them. hope this helps mike


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

very


----------

